# 9 week old GLW? Genders?



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

These two were sold as GLW (although maybe they are mixes?) and as 90% pullets at a week old.. They turned 9 weeks last wednesday...did I break the odds and get two roos? This is my first time with chickens so any help with sexing them is welcomed! I took lots of pics so hopefully someone can figure it out for me.. or at least what I need to look for! I also have younger pics if needed.
Cracker- (has more gold coloring yet less 'lace')

**It's not letting me add more pics so these are all the same chick! Will post the next chick in the comment below!**


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Gypsy 9 weeks- Last one is of both!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

47 views and no one has an opinion?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am no expert here. Still figuring it all out as well, but to me I only see one potential roo. As they age the roo will be a noticeable amount larger.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for jumping in and giving me your opinion. humm.. they seem to be about the same size? Which one are you thinking? Cracker (the one with more gold) or Gypsy (the one with more black)?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gypsy. Though like I said, I'm no expert. The thing that makes me think that is how the saddle feathers float to the sides of the pointed tail feathers. 
Only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

If I had to guess I would say the darker one looks more like a roo but I am also NOT an expert.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

sigh.. ok.. thanks ya'll! So hens do not have any saddle feathers then? I keep trying to figure this all out and only end up confusing myself even more!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

They both look like roos to me but I could be wrong. Some of these large breeds can be a bit misleading.

All chickens have saddle feathers... I think you might be thinking hackle feathers (those around the neck.) At that age it should be pretty easy to tell them apart but hens have rounded hackle feathers that look much like the rest of their feathers and roosters have pointed/thinner/possibly longer hackle feathers. (It might be easier if you don't know the difference to hold the bird facing you and look down at the neck feathers - it's the best view in my opinion to see the difference.) I find it also helps to look at their feet if they are all the same size... roosters often have very thick legs/feet compared to their sisters and they might have spur buds, though spur buds alone don't always mean rooster as occasionally hens carry them too - not often mind you but it does happen. Also they should be growing out different looking tail feathers pretty soon. I hope that helps! Of course you could wait until they start crowing/laying eggs and then you'll know for sure.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Just raised glw 1 roo 1 hen


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Can you get pics of each bird alone? It's hard to focas on just those birds and which birds you are referring too. I know that you mean glw but i could give a better input if I saw each individually .. I have some that are 6 months and both sexes.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Can you get pics of each bird alone? It's hard to focas on just those birds and which birds you are referring too. I know that you mean glw but i could give a better input if I saw each individually .. I have some that are 6 months and both sexes.


I can.. but not until Tues when hubby is here to help hold. They will be a day away from 10 weeks then..


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> They both look like roos to me but I could be wrong. Some of these large breeds can be a bit misleading.
> 
> All chickens have saddle feathers... I think you might be thinking hackle feathers (those around the neck.) At that age it should be pretty easy to tell them apart but hens have rounded hackle feathers that look much like the rest of their feathers and roosters have pointed/thinner/possibly longer hackle feathers. (It might be easier if you don't know the difference to hold the bird facing you and look down at the neck feathers - it's the best view in my opinion to see the difference.) I find it also helps to look at their feet if they are all the same size... roosters often have very thick legs/feet compared to their sisters and they might have spur buds, though spur buds alone don't always mean rooster as occasionally hens carry them too - not often mind you but it does happen. Also they should be growing out different looking tail feathers pretty soon. I hope that helps! Of course you could wait until they start crowing/laying eggs and then you'll know for sure.


That is what I think.. but I still have hope.. sigh.. They both have the same size feet so with these being my first, I can't say.. yeah, they are large. or no, they aren't ya know. This is so frustrating! As far as the saddle feathers go.. that is what ppl have said "looks like cracker is growing saddle feathers" but I was looking an they all have saddle feathers so then I confuse myself more.. lol I guess I will just keep watching and crossing my fingers! Thank you for helping me understand!


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I would say the 1st one looks more like a roo to me i started off with some glw and got 1 hen 1 roo i had other breeds to


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

Look at the comb sizes the first one looks bigger which to me would say roo what do you guys think


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

honestly, I dunno.. I think that too but maybe it's because Gypsy's crown is darker? Ugh.. wish they would just crow already!


----------

